# Nutritional value of boiled meat?



## AlexR (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a great one for stews, but I was wondering if the prolonged boiling destroys *much* of the meat's protein and/or other nutrients.

Certainly, some most be destroyed.

But is boiled beef, let's say, much less a source of protein than a beefsteak?

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------

